# How long does sugar water last?



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

How long does sugar water last? I made some up some months back and its been sitting on top of my fridge since. One of my hives seems like it needs more room so I'm thinking about putting another super on and giving them some sugar water to draw out the comb.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure how long it will last on top of the frig. I normally put mine in the refrigerator if I have some left over. I'd suggest giving it the sniff test. If it smells 'off' don't use it as it may have started to ferment.


----------

